# וגם גז בדירה שלנו



## possessed

Hello,

I desperately need to understand the meaning of what was said as "וגם גז בדירה שלנו".
Tried various online translators and all of them give the same result - "and gas in our apartment" - which is totally different from what a person was saying taking into account the context of the conversation. Particularly the word "gas" is completely out of the context, also not sure about the "apartment".
Also I have to note that a person who wrote this does not speak/know Hebrew at all and obviously she used an online translator (likely from english) so it might help figure out the original saying)
If anybody has any idea of different meanings it will be much much appreciated!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## tFighterPilot

Maybe if you put it in context it would be easier to understand. What the online translators gave you is the only translation I can think of.


----------



## origumi

There's not enough context to tell. גז _gas_ in Hebrew can be also _fleece_ or _passed by_, but these are rare words thus not probable. דירה _apartment _in Hebrew is only apartment. Gas, apartment, flat - all have several meanings in English.

For example, the sentence can be a translation of:
* and also gas in our flat = and also air in our deflated tire
* and also gas in out apartment = and bombast in our building


----------



## possessed

Thanks for your suggestions!

the conversation was:
...
- you've supposedly fallen in love.
- no doubt
- נעבור גם את זה
- אני אעשה זאת. מה איתך
- וגם גז בדירה שלנו


----------



## possessed

forgot to mention - most probably this was a result of online translation from Russian to Hebrew, not from English)


----------



## rosesrpretty

In parts of Latin America, gasolina is slang for money. Sometimes it can be slang for streetlife/partying.

I wonder if perhaps, he/she was using גז as slang for money?

In any case, I have the impression that she was being sarcastic with you...as when one person says something unbelievable and then a second person replies sarcastically by saying "oh really? And I'm the Queen of England". Do you think she may have been sarcastic?


----------



## possessed

Yes, your impression was indeed accurate and she was being very sarcastic) And the last phrase might have been sarcastic and even highly insulting but less likely might have been the opposite.
I do not think there was any slang involved as I said earlier she did not speak Hebrew and had it composed by using a translator, presumably from russian less likely from english. I am sorry about making so much hassle but this is truly important to me)


----------



## possessed

the puzzle is solved and topic is closed) thanks to to all!


----------

